# Tank storage in winter temperature



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I have a tank in the garage right now, anything I should worry about with winter temperatures? Or it being dry? etc


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

No reason for concern as long as it is dry. I stored some for 10 years in a garage, and they are all still in use 20 years later.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

that's good news! cause i definitely didn't have room indoors for the tank.


----------

